# Lost beagles



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Girl from my school found 2 beagles. Thinking they’re prolly rabbit hounds so if anybody lost them I can help you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Check collars for ID or tags. Another is call local pound and ask for scan for micro chip before micro chip old school is look on inside of thigh for a tattoo ID. Also local pound and animal shelter may have gotten call from owners looking for dogs.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn beagles !! Hope she finds owner


----------

